# Help identify this Colt 1911



## cams_89 (May 11, 2009)

I've got my buddy's Colt which his uncle gave to him. He's not much of a gun enthusiast so he wanted me to check it out and see what it was worth, etc. Did a couple of searches for the S/N but had no luck. I'm not too sure what to search for though.

Here's a little info... 1. It doesn't have the original slide. It has a "Clark Long Heavy Slide." 2. The S/N starts with 70S, does that make it a 70's model? 3. On the right side there is a M stamped close to the trigger also on the mag, the left side has a 6.

Any input? Bad pics I know


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm no expert by a long shot. It looks to me like it just might be a custom built target shooter from a few decades ago. That may be why you aren't finding any info. If it has a Colt receiver you could give them a call. They should be able to tell you if it was shipped as a complete pistol or as a part and what year it was made.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Clark Customs has been building 1911's doe competitions for years. I'm sure you sent them the pic or an email with the SN they can probably give you all the info on it. That weapon started out as a 70 series Colt 1911. It has been rebuilt to use in target shooting and/or tournaments. That might even be the original slide. THey doa job where they add an inch of material to them then change the barrels ot make a long slide. It's on my Clarke Customs DVD that I love to watch all the time..lol

As to worth. It's hard to say what someone would pay for it. I'd say it might go pretty high. But being the weapons history the monetary value would be the last ting I'd be thinking about. I'd be thinking about where it come from and put it up to pass down myself. It makes me sad when I see a post asking the worth of a weapon from a member here with next to no posts. It more often than not means that the history that is a handd down weapon is getting ready to be worthless because the weapon is going up for sale. I am really hoping this not the case here though. That's a pretty nice old pistol in those pics. It was built by two of the better pistol makers in the country (Colt and Clark Customs). It is pretty much one of a kind being that they usually don't do the same things to every weapon they get in. At the very least it's one of a few. And the people at Clark are some of the best. in the business. This pistol in the pics looks to have been done a long time ago. It';s been a long time since I've sen s slide like that.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

1911 model serial numbers 70S0001 thru 70S20201 relate to .38 Caliber Commercial pistols manufactured between 1972 and 1977. "Clark Long Heavy Slide" was most certainly produced by Clark Custom in Keithville, LA ( now in Princeton, LA) and installed as a part of a conversion to a custom-made target pistol. They were high-quality conversions and were not inexpensive to do. He should thank his uncle, a lot, if he's still around.


----------



## cams_89 (May 11, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It makes me sad when I see a post asking the worth of a weapon from a member here with next to no posts. It more often than not means that the history that is a handd down weapon is getting ready to be worthless because the weapon is going up for sale. I am really hoping this not the case here though.


This is definitely not the case. My friend just wanted some idea of what kind of pistol he had. Because it didn't look to be the factory slide I couldn't tell what model it was or much else. I said nothing about selling it, but was interested in what it might be worth just for the fact of knowing. Or so he wouldn't sell it for $100

Thanks for the information. I'll give Clark a call and see if they have any kind of paperwork on it. Rfawcs what site did you pull that S/N info from? It looks to be the factory mag with it, so I wonder if it was originally a .45 or .38 conversion. Keep the help coming fellas it's much appreciated.

As for post count...I had to start somewhere


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

As for post count...I had to start somewhere .....
We get a fair amount of folks that float threw just interested in finding out what they might get for a gun. I think Devils is a certifiable 1911 NUT and I'm not to far behind. To see a pistol like that and to know it should have some kind of interesting history being sold is kind of sad. It is a special model. Stick around! It can be a little slow around here at times but we can be a fun bunch too!


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like an ugly duckling (to me. I am no expert on 1911's) but I am sure you buddies uncle loved it!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

cams_89 said:


> ...Rfawcs what site did you pull that S/N info from? It looks to be the factory mag with it, so I wonder if it was originally a .45 or .38 conversion. Keep the help coming fellas it's much appreciated.


The "Green Stripe Book of Dates" . Sorry, I don't remember where (or even when) I got it; been some years now.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

cams_89 said:


> This is definitely not the case. My friend just wanted some idea of what kind of pistol he had. Because it didn't look to be the factory slide I couldn't tell what model it was or much else. I said nothing about selling it, but was interested in what it might be worth just for the fact of knowing. Or so he wouldn't sell it for $100
> 
> Thanks for the information. I'll give Clark a call and see if they have any kind of paperwork on it. Rfawcs what site did you pull that S/N info from? It looks to be the factory mag with it, so I wonder if it was originally a .45 or .38 conversion. Keep the help coming fellas it's much appreciated.
> 
> As for post count...I had to start somewhere


Ah man I wasn't trying to get on your rear..I just sated an opinion. I've been wandering around this forum for a while and I've seen a lot of people do as I said in my earlier post. I'm really glad to hear that it isn't the case. You're right everyone has to start somewhere.

Hang around the forum a while and you can see what the rest of us do. Then you might have a better understanding of my other post. I've seen tons of people on their first post ask the worth of some pistol that was handed down to them by a family member or the wife's family. Being someone that really loves guns as much as a work of art as I do the tools they are designed to be it pains me to think of all the history being traded off for a few bucks.

Again I'm glad to hear the friend is going ot hold on to that old Colt. It loks like a good one. I'll bet it functions really nice.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Being someone that really loves guns as much as a work of art as I do the tools they are designed to be it pains me to think of all the history being traded off for a few bucks.


 I can tell you, after hearing stories of old possesions(weather they be guns, cars, tools, or old bamboo fly rods) that my father and grandfather once had, but sold or gave away at some time...... ahhhhh, just pains you to think about what you could be enjoying if only they had held on to them.

This friend of yours may or may not be that into guns, but could have a child that someday gorws into collecting and shooting competition 1911's.... he would kill to have his great uncle's old pistol! It would be the crown atop that collection


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations on your new pistol---you have before your very eyes a precision bulls-eye hardball 1911a1 made by none other than the late "jimmy clark" in louisiana. He is the father-in-law of jerry miculek, the current world champion double action revolver shooter-----check out jerry's videos on you-tube. Mr. Clark was also one of the charter members of the american pistolsmith's guild back in the early 1970's. Contact clark guns in louisiana about the current value of this pistol.


----------

